# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Nhờ tìm tài liệu cho spindle

## ngocanhld2802

Chào các bác, 
 Sau bao ngay mỏi mòn tìm kiếm, em cũng tìm ra được một bộ spindle ưng ý, bây giờ chỉ còn tìm tài liệu để làm sao điều khiển được nó. Mong các bác tận tình giúp đỡ để em nó chạy có thể điều khiển được trên Mach3
  Hình ảnh em nó đây ạ :

----------


## newbieCNC

Nếu đúng cái Easy Driver, bác thử tìm phần mềm điều khiển test dưới ở đây, cái này cho e@syDrive® 4425, 4426.

http://www.sycotec.eu/Download_e_syD...7573ab0.0.html

Điều khiển cái này qua RS232, kể cả qua Mach3 bác cũng phải dùng RS232

Không biết cái này của bác seri nào, 1 số loại trên mạng đây ạh

http://pubs.centerline-inc.com/partn..._converter.pdf

http://pubs.centerline-inc.com/partn...wer_module.pdf

----------

ngocanhld2802, nhatson

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Cái của em là 4025hy, Cái cục biến tần là cục nằm phía dưới luôn đó bác, nó cùng lúc điều khiển 3 spindle luôn ah.
 Nhờ các bác tìm tiếp giúp em.
 Cái biến tần này đằng sau nó còn một cái cổng 25 chân như LPT. Em ko biết làm thế nào cho nó quay nữa, bật lên hiện mỗi số 0 không à

----------


## newbieCNC

Cái này của em khác bác, của em có 5 đầu ra, có nút Start, Stop tay





Còn đây là mạch điều khiển 25 chân cắm ngoài của nó ah, dùng cho 4442-4444, tài liệu này hơi khó tìm, em tìm mãi mới thấy, hehe

KaVo EWL 4444-4442.pdf

----------

ngocanhld2802, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Cái của em là 4025hy, Cái cục biến tần là cục nằm phía dưới luôn đó bác, nó cùng lúc điều khiển 3 spindle luôn ah.
>  Nhờ các bác tìm tiếp giúp em.
>  Cái biến tần này đằng sau nó còn một cái cổng 25 chân như LPT. Em ko biết làm thế nào cho nó quay nữa, bật lên hiện mỗi số 0 không à


trường hợp chán, ko dùng  controller của nó, em nghĩ cắm biến tần setting nó vẫn chạy được ah, trước em có gạp 1 con kavo giống như vậy, hình dáng cũng y, nó dùng 1 mạch điện lái 3 phase và 1 biến áp vào 220Vac ra sau chỉnh lưu và tụ là 75VDC

b.r

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Cái này của em khác bác, của em có 5 đầu ra, có nút Start, Stop tay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Còn đây là mạch điều khiển 25 chân cắm ngoài của nó ah, dùng cho 4442-4444, tài liệu này hơi khó tìm, em tìm mãi mới thấy, hehe
> 
> KaVo EWL 4444-4442.pdf


 Vậy như cái của bác thì kich hoạt chân số 1 là start đúng ko ạ, bác đã làm cho nó chạy chưa? bác có thể cho em xin cái sơ đồ thực tế của bác được ko?

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Cái này của em khác bác, của em có 5 đầu ra, có nút Start, Stop tay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Còn đây là mạch điều khiển 25 chân cắm ngoài của nó ah, dùng cho 4442-4444, tài liệu này hơi khó tìm, em tìm mãi mới thấy, hehe
> 
> KaVo EWL 4444-4442.pdf


 Ah, đang chờ mong bác thanh lý con sờ pín này.... hoặc thanh lý cả con máy CNC của bác...  :Big Grin:

----------


## newbieCNC

1 là start, 14 là stop ah. Em toàn làm phần mềm, giờ nghịch tí điện cho vui

----------


## newbieCNC

> Vậy như cái của bác thì kich hoạt chân số 1 là start đúng ko ạ, bác đã làm cho nó chạy chưa? bác có thể cho em xin cái sơ đồ thực tế của bác được ko?


Em chưa làm ah, đang đi lại dây dợ, cũng hòm hòm roài. Các trục chuyển động ngon hết rồi, cái trục quay tạm thời em cứ chiến = tay vậy.

kavo_4442_converter.pdf

Tài liệu bọn nó viết khá chi tiết, đợt trước em chưa xem kĩ. Trang 20 của tài liệu trên cũng có sơ đồ cho con 4442.

À, mấy cái mũi khoan bác mua ở đâu vậy. Mấy khoản mua bán em gà lắm

----------

ngocanhld2802, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Mấy con Kavo này lúc trước có test với bác Nam CNC, sau đó kiểm nghiệm thực tế với bác duonghoang. Việc dùng đúng controller của nó có thể cho hiệu quả cao nhất.. còn em thì nhà không điều kiện nên không tìm được con controller chính hảng... Xét thấy bản chất con spindle cũng chỉ là 3 phase lồng sóc nên chỉ tìm con biến tần (VFD) và set param lại dùng tạm thôi. Tính toán & set param đặc tuyến VF lại dùng tạm, không thấy phát sinh vấn đề gì nghiêm trọng ngoài việc tần số không đủ nên không thể chạy với RPM max mà thôi.

Lưu ý là phải tính toán và set param đặc tuyến VF lại cho đúng vì ngưởng tần số & điện áp của con Kavo hơi quái.. nếu để mặc định thì có thể nóng, quá dòng --> tèo con spindle nhé.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy con Kavo này lúc trước có test với bác Nam CNC, sau đó kiểm nghiệm thực tế với bác duonghoang. Việc dùng đúng controller của nó có thể cho hiệu quả cao nhất.. còn em thì nhà không điều kiện nên không tìm được con controller chính hảng... Xét thấy bản chất con spindle cũng chỉ là 3 phase lồng sóc nên chỉ tìm con biến tần (VFD) và set param lại dùng tạm thôi. Tính toán & set param đặc tuyến VF lại dùng tạm, không thấy phát sinh vấn đề gì nghiêm trọng ngoài việc tần số không đủ nên không thể chạy với RPM max mà thôi.
> 
> Lưu ý là phải tính toán và set param đặc tuyến VF lại cho đúng vì ngưởng tần số & điện áp của con Kavo hơi quái.. nếu để mặc định thì có thể nóng, quá dòng --> tèo con spindle nhé.


trước em có cầm mạch của nó, toàn dùng IC số >> em ko nghĩ nó có thể tạo sin tốt , đợt đó chưa có OCS nên ko kiểm tra được, kể cũng tiếc

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo em đã tìm ra được sự khác biệt

http://pubs.centerline-inc.com/partn.../kavo_4452.pdf

biến tần của kavo ko dùng PWM mà dùng PAM

PAM(Pulse Analog Modulation)


lợi thế của kỹ thuật này.... để em guc tí xem sao

b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## nhatson

http://pubs.centerline-inc.com/partners/kavo/
chỗ này có rất nhiều tài liệu của kavo ah

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## nhatson



----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## anhxco

PAM, PWM thằng điều biên thằng điều tần, giống giống AM, FM bên radio à.một bên là analog, một bên là digital. Em đọc đc thì thằng PAM có ưu điểm dễ thiết kế chế tạo, hiệu suất cao hơn nhưng lại dễ bị nhiễu( vì nó điều chế biên độ).v.v , thằng PWM  thì ưu điểm chống nhiễu có khả năng tách đc nhiễu tốt.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Sáng nay thức dậy và em  đã mổ bụng nó ra, vội quá chưa chụp được hình. Tối nay về em tiếp tục ngâm cứu, nhìn sơ qua thì phía sau nó 9 đầu dây từ cái giắc 25 chân, chuyển tiếp tín hiệu start-stop qua cặp tiếp điểm rơ le. Các dấu hình như khác với Kavo 4424. Em sẽ cập nhật tiếp..... mong các bác giúp đỡ

----------


## nhatson

> PAM, PWM thằng điều biên thằng điều tần, giống giống AM, FM bên radio à.một bên là analog, một bên là digital. Em đọc đc thì thằng PAM có ưu điểm dễ thiết kế chế tạo, hiệu suất cao hơn nhưng lại dễ bị nhiễu( vì nó điều chế biên độ).v.v , thằng PWM  thì ưu điểm chống nhiễu có khả năng tách đc nhiễu tốt.



PWM có 2 loại
1. Fix off time> on time thay dổi >> thay đổi tần số
2. Fix fequency 

b.r

----------

anhxco

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Sau khi mổ bụng em nó ra, thì ruột gan được phơi bày hết, em quyết định "tiêm thuốc" cho nó thì ra được kết quả như thế này :



 Và tài liệu cũng rất rõ ràng , các bác có hứng thú thì tải về chơi ah :

http://www.fshare.vn/file/PARAPNTC46/

 Một vài hình ảnh ruột gan em nó :

----------

anhxco, nhatson

----------


## anhxco

> Sau khi mổ bụng em nó ra, thì ruột gan được phơi bày hết, em quyết định "tiêm thuốc" cho nó thì ra được kết quả như thế này :
> 
> 
> 
>  Và tài liệu cũng rất rõ ràng , các bác có hứng thú thì tải về chơi ah :
> 
> http://www.fshare.vn/file/PARAPNTC46/
> 
>  Một vài hình ảnh ruột gan em nó :


Con spindle bé tẹo mà cái driver gớm thật!

----------

